# Pratt & Lambert Accolade vs Benjamin Moore Ben



## DIYneophyte (Aug 31, 2012)

My neighbourhood paint stores have Pratt & Lambert's Accolade and Benjamin Moore's Ben. Which one is better for a condo living room and bedroom?

Most people recommend BM Aura or Regal over other paints but not much has been said about BM's Ben paint line. The few reviews for P&L Accolade are all positive. 

As a first time DIY painter I'm looking for any recommendations/suggestions.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Ben is a fine paint. I will use the higher priced spreads where ultimate wash is needed or for hard to cover colors- but Ben was made to go head to head with Behr- and Win!
Accolade used to be a great paint- now owned by SW and i haven't used it in a long time. 
I think you would be good with either.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I sell P&L Never had any issues with Accolade interior products. They cover extremely well and are very durable. Exterior is about the same but we have some issues with the Ext. SG sagging out because it's so thin. It's one of those products that you have to have the right technique for, just like Aura.


----------



## deziner124 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Ben Moore's Aura Waterbourne paint is just wonderful*

This is their newest paint and I could not be more pleased. First let me tell you that this is the first time in more than 3 decades that I've decided to try painting. I tell you that to illustrate that I'm not a pro, and if I can do it, almost anyone can. The master bedroom was a very deep and dark brownish red.......and the color I chose to paint over it was Coastal Path, a very light tan. This amazing paint covered perfectly in one single coat. That means half the labor of prime and paint, or 1/3 the labor of prime, 1 coat and then second coat. ONE COAT! I started one morning but the skies turned dark and I had to stop for the day because I couldn't see what I was doing. No problem at all picking up where I left off. I also chose to use the matte finish instead of eggshell that is more reflective and shows more flaws. It is absolutely perfect and well worth the price because of the coverage you get. It took one gallon to paint a 15 x 15 room with 9' ceilings, thee doors and 3 windows. No splatters, no drips, no runs.

I got to try a free sample of this paint because I am a BzzAgent. That sample has made me a fan for life!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

deziner124 said:


> This is their newest paint and I could not be more pleased. First let me tell you that this is the first time in more than 3 decades that I've decided to try painting. I tell you that to illustrate that I'm not a pro, and if I can do it, almost anyone can. The master bedroom was a very deep and dark brownish red.......and the color I chose to paint over it was Coastal Path, a very light tan. This amazing paint covered perfectly in one single coat. That means half the labor of prime and paint, or 1/3 the labor of prime, 1 coat and then second coat. ONE COAT! I started one morning but the skies turned dark and I had to stop for the day because I couldn't see what I was doing. No problem at all picking up where I left off. I also chose to use the matte finish instead of eggshell that is more reflective and shows more flaws. It is absolutely perfect and well worth the price because of the coverage you get. It took one gallon to paint a 15 x 15 room with 9' ceilings, thee doors and 3 windows. No splatters, no drips, no runs.
> 
> I got to try a free sample of this paint because I am a BzzAgent. That sample has made me a fan for life!


You did not say which paint but I assume you meant Ben because Accolade has been around for quite awhile.

And again, covering in one coat only diyers seek. Painters know you need two coats---even if one covers---to get a decent film thickness and often consistent sheen.


----------

